
Google Tests First Error Correction in Quantum Computing - svedlin
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/google-tests-first-error-correction-in-quantum-computing?s
======
jdc0589
aren't we still unsure if the few so-called "quantum computers" in existence
are even actually quantum computer?

That at least was the case not too long ago with some of the d-wave
machines...

